# When do D. Tinc tads come out of the water?



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

This is my first time raising tadpoles, so not sure how long these things take. My azureus tadpole has had it’s front legs for over 2 weeks now. I’ve kept it in a tilted cup for the last week to see if it will come out of the water on its own, but it hasn’t. Should I just keep waiting until it comes out on its own or do people pull them out themselves? How long does it usually take after the front legs come in?

Attaching a photo of it currently.

Thanks!


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

The tail should absorb a bit more. I've had some come out with just a tiny nub of a tail left and others with about half of what is shown in that pic. He's almost ready. Did you stop feeding it?


----------



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

mikestra said:


> The tail should absorb a bit more. I've had some come out with just a tiny nub of a tail left and others with about half of what is shown in that pic. He's almost ready. Did you stop feeding it?


Thanks! I noticed it stopped eating shortly after the front legs came in so I stopped feeding it about a week ago. Is that the right approach?


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I usually stop feeding once I notice the tail starting to absorb, probably a little later than you, but not by much.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

How's this guy doing?


----------

